# So now I’m an ambulance?



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER. 

Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!

OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Well duh, Uber told everyone we provide emergency transportation on the cheap! 

In labor? Call anUber? Don’t even worry about closing the car doors—it’s an emergency after all!


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I’m sitting outside the company still. I am curious to see what they do. So far no other car has arrived. 

I haven’t seen any pings either.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> In labor? Call anUber? Don't even worry about closing the car doors-it's an emergency after all!


_"And the tip is already included in the fare!" _


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh...Wow. All time low. 
'Don't worry buddy, those bones will grow back! Just let me... order this Uber and we'll get you right to the hospital!'
Nevermind the liability that this crap places on the driver that'll come to get you. Or the fact that you can go into shock at any time. Or the fact that MOVING you could set off a shock pattern and there's nothing that can stabilize you in the non-ambulance that I expect you to go to the hospital in because my company is too cheap to send you in an ambulance.
*headdesk* *tableflip* *deepbreath*
Jeez. A crush victim. For bus rates. 'With tip included'. Life is good for some of us I guess. lmfao 
As long as you're NOT an uber driver.


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

Had similar a few nights ago; Woman not a day under 95 and frail as could be fell and not only were they expecting that I transport, but they FULLY ( as in shocked ) expected ME to help carry her out and put her in the car.......FK THAT. Little thing called liabillity. That's what 911 is for. Uber will get over selling us as an ambulance option after the first major lawsuit


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

In my newbie days, I had a pick up, arrived at front of the house and notified rider via text. Received a reply saying to come through the alley in the back as the walk is shorter. No problem, get to back and there is a couple, lady is pregnant but not that noticeable, she walked perfectly fine and showed no discomfort. Swiped to start ride, destination is a hospital, 15 minute ride. As we progressed towards destination she started making noises, and I heard her say in Spanish that she was getting car sick. It dawns on me that she might be in labor and this could happen right now. I asked them in Spanish if everything is ok, but they do not respond. We arrived at the hospital, they both get out, she is walking perfectly fine, no discomfort and thank me for the ride. A couple of days latter, I get a $20 tip added to the fare. Who knows.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

You got lucky man. Birthing fluids are next to impossible to get out of your seats.
Sometimes you don't know. Sometimes some pregnancies don't show as much. Sometimes they're REALLY good at hiding ailments. But when I CAN see them, I'm definitely not taking it into my car.
I've been asked to take a menagerie of cases (broken bones, profuse bleeding, lethargic head cases, unconscious) and I refuse them all, call 911 for them, but I'm NOT paid enough to take on the risk of a case going 180 in my car. While I know how to do some stuff (stop bleeding, CPR cert, opening airways), I'm not equipped, and neither is my vehicle, to take on that kind of job. There's a reason EMTs are paid much better money than we are, and ambulances exists. 
They're TRAINED for this crap. We aren't.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately most new drivers will accept these requests.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My first month of ubering i had a request, and the rider called, told me they were in a hurry to get to the ER. I asked if they were injured or ill, and they said they were goi g there because a family member was taken in an ambulance. Always ask. You don't want liability exposure for transporting an emergency patient. If anything went south, you can bet Glen Learner will name you in a PI complaint.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

It reminded me of a lady I picked up from an apartment complex long time ago. It was around 2 am and it was pitch black outside, as I hit the road she started making some painful noises. I thought she hurt herself, I asked if she was ok she said she was fine and asked me to roll down the rear window which I did, although temperature outside was in lower 20's.

More than half way through the ride she wouldn't stop making terrible noises, I got really concerned and turned around to make sure if she was injured. I noticed her big round belly, I was like don't tell me you are in labor, she said yes and we are going to the hospital. I was thinking why the hell would you order an Uber in this situation. She kept asking me to put my foot down on the gas on a 40 speed limit bumpy road, there was no danger I was going to comply with her request as I didn't want baby to pop out in my car and there was a chance of getting pulled over by the cops.

I reassured here that we will make it to the hospital in time, I felt bad for her may be she didn't have insurance. When we got to the drop off location she put in the Uber app it turned out to be a gas station, mind you I was not familiar with the area at all. I quickly googled near by hospitals and luckily I found one 5 mins away.

After pulling over outside the ER curb, I quickly jumped out of the car and helped her with getting out. I took her straight to the reception and told them she was in labor and baby can come out any time. As I was about to head out she hugged and thanked me for everything.

Later when I was thinking about this whole thing, I was like I should have called 911, as someone said above its a liability but I didn't know she was pregnant half of the time she was in my car.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


Hmmm..but nobody from the business location could drive this person to the ER? And they call you.

Face palm.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Hmmm..but nobody from the business location could drive this person to the ER? And they call you.
> 
> Face palm.


Those are some serious grounds for a lawsuit. Hopefully the guy recovered and will seek counsel.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Well duh, Uber told everyone we provide emergency transportation on the cheap!
> 
> In labor? Call anUber? Don't even worry about closing the car doors-it's an emergency after all!


HAHAHA. You've seen the new commercials. I thought the same thing, lol.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Transeau said:


> I'm sitting outside the company still. I am curious to see what they do. So far no other car has arrived.
> 
> I haven't seen any pings either.


Hopefully you cancelled and collected by this point.

I have a simple rule for this....if you cant walk to my car, you dont get in my car. Mind you, if someone is walking and bleeding everywhere, also falls under See Ya and Watch My Taillights too.

Once when I was young and dumb, I took a completely wasted chick home, She was so drunk that he friends carried her into my van then said Good Luck. House was out in the middle of nowhere, it was snowing like crazy and I got stuck carrying her into her house.

...never again.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

So I think Uber actually had good intentions here. A lot of people will call for an ambulance even when they don't need one in order to get a ride to the hospital for routine visits or very minor injuries or things like headaches because they don't have a car. They're generally so poor that they can't pay the ambulance bill anyway, so it's not like it's going to cost them anything. This removes an ambulance from service so that it can act like a taxi, and while it's taking Aunt Sue to the hospital because she has a "weird looking bunion and also my chest hurts" (Everyone knows by now that if you say your chest hurts you get an ambulance no matter what) checked out, it can't pick up the guy who just got his leg broken in three places in the car crash on the interstate.

That being said, if you see someone clearly in need of EMS, don't put them in your car. Please don't just drive off. Call 911 and tell them where you are and what the problem is. You may save someone's life or limbs, because all the idiots standing around are going to do is call another Uber. Or maybe an Uber XL so they can lay down in the back. 

People don't think clearly in emergencies, especially when it involves someone they know.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I was given a $5 "bonus" for the cancellation. Also reported it to Lyft, which was smart because the woman who ordered reported me for being drunk. Thankfully, I had video From three angles proving the situation.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I was given a $5 "bonus" for the cancellation. Also reported it to Lyft, which was smart because the woman who ordered reported me for being drunk. Thankfully, I had video From three angles proving the situation.


They actually accepted your video? I told them I had video after a psychopath reported me for bad driving and all they sent was a letter warning about the legal ramifications of dashcams. I sent back a reply that I was aware of the law.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

p38fln said:


> They actually accepted your video? I told them I had video and all they sent was a letter warning about the legal ramifications of dashcams. I sent back a reply that I was aware of the law.


I only care about the legal ramifications possibly resulting from not having a dashcam.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Unless there’s active bleeding, not much an ambulance can do besides charge $800 for the ride. If it were you and you were just hurt enough where you can’t drive yourself but not hurt enough that you need immediate medical attention, would you want to be forced to pay $800?

If the guy ain’t bleeding and wasn’t looking like he was going to pass out, or puke, in my car, I would have taken him. Sometimes the golden rule applies.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What in the hell has gone wrong with the world today.... steveK2016 siding with L/Uber???


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> What in the hell has gone wrong with the world today.... steveK2016 siding with L/Uber???


I'm not siding with anyone. I'm simply saying sometimes you have to utilize the golden rule. How would you feel if you are hurt, not enough to need medical attention but enough that you couldn't take yourself, but instead of simply catching an affordable ride, you were told you had to get an $800 ambulance ride? You'd be pissed.

Again, as long as the pax isn't bleeding or vomiting, I don't see why you wouldn't take them to the hospital. If it's truly an emergency that requires medics, I definitely wouldn't do it


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Nope nope nope. **CRUSH INJURY** 
I worked in the Medical field long enough to know just how deadly that can be. Compartment syndrome alone can cause the loss of a leg in minutes, which an EMT can deal with.


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless there's active bleeding, not much an ambulance can do besides charge $800 for the ride. If it were you and you were just hurt enough where you can't drive yourself but not hurt enough that you need immediate medical attention, would you want to be forced to pay $800?
> 
> If the guy ain't bleeding and wasn't looking like he was going to pass out, or puke, in my car, I would have taken him. Sometimes the golden rule applies.


L-I-A-B-I-L-I-T-Y
Many a good Samaritan has been bitten adhering to said Golden Rule. I believe OP stated a crush injury. I can see ALL kinds of issues that might come to light with your handling such a vic, ESPECIALLY after they've sat down with a PI attorney. Sorry. Not THIS guy


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Again, as long as the pax isn't bleeding or vomiting, I don't see why you wouldn't take them to the hospital. If it's truly an emergency that requires medics, I definitely wouldn't do it


Internal bleeding is a thing...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Maybe a few stitches or a sprained ankle or something but crushed or in labor or ... HELL NO!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Every single one of you are just speculating on how bad the injury is. None of you, including the OP, knows the extend of the injury just by knowing it's a crush. As far as you know, he dropped something heavy on his foot and made a big owey.

Point is, well never know and if you were ever in a situation like that, you'd be happy someone let you take a $10 ride to the hospital instead of an $800 ride.

Uber provides 1 million dollar liability insurance and I have a dash cam.



CarpeNoctem said:


> Maybe a few stitches or a sprained ankle or something but crushed or in labor or ... HELL NO!


Labor definitely not ..anything where there is a sense of urgency I wouldnt do. Someone fell off a ladder and dislocated a shoulder, no problem. Water breaking or possibly giving birth in my car? Nope.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless there's active bleeding, not much an ambulance can do besides charge $800 for the ride. If it were you and you were just hurt enough where you can't drive yourself but not hurt enough that you need immediate medical attention, would you want to be forced to pay $800?
> 
> If the guy ain't bleeding and wasn't looking like he was going to pass out, or puke, in my car, I would have taken him. Sometimes the golden rule applies.


Not my friend, ***not my problem***.

They can call a taxi. Taxi company foots the liability and cleaning fees. Or they can call their friends.

In fact now that I think about it, I will carry Mears' info with me so I can give them the number.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JJUberman said:


> L-I-A-B-I-L-I-T-Y
> Many a good Samaritan has been bitten adhering to said Golden Rule. I believe OP stated a crush injury. I can see ALL kinds of issues that might come to light with your handling such a vic, ESPECIALLY after they've sat down with a PI attorney. Sorry. Not THIS guy


Theyre free to take up to $1,000,000 from Uber with their L-I-A-B-I-L-I-T-Y insurance. Most good samaritans dont have a $1kk liability coverage specifically for the person they are helping. An Uber driver does. I couldn't care less if they sued Uber, maybe I'll pick them up if he agrees to a 10% cut of the settlement!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a pickup at a rubber hose factory once. The "pax" was a severed finger packed in ice in a styro foam container. An employee drove the victim to the hospital but forgot the finger. I wouldn't have taken the employee but had no problem with the finger. No objections from it when I stopped for gas ,coffee,and a quick phone call along the way.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Did an ambulance ever show?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


Go ahead and take him then but don't complain if he dies in your backseat.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


Oh hell no!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Every single one of you are just speculating on how bad the injury is. None of you, including the OP, knows the extend of the injury just by knowing it's a crush. As far as you know, he dropped something heavy on his foot and made a big owey.
> 
> Point is, well never know and if you were ever in a situation like that, you'd be happy someone let you take a $10 ride to the hospital instead of an $800 ride.
> 
> ...


His baby toe was crushed....

I would personally assess and if I had the slightest inkling that I would be a situation of this person bleeding, passing out, dying in my car, I would politely decline. I would also ask another person (his supervisor or manager) to come along.

This is no different than a drunk/inebriated rider. If they are drunk, coherent, and respectful, I will be happy to take you home. Otherwise, ride is not happening.

I think the issue here is that drivers are black/white when it comes to rules. Some drivers pickup drunks because they believe they are saving lives and those same drivers would be happy to be a cheap ambulance. Some drivers won't pickup drunks and those same drivers will likely hear or see hospital and bail on the ride. I personally have my black/white things that I do not deviate from but I try to live the exception to rule principal. Unfortunately, with Uber it usually comes down to a game time decision.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> His baby toe was crushed....
> 
> I would personally assess and if I had the slightest inkling that I would be a situation of this person bleeding, passing out, dying in my car, I would politely decline. I would also ask another person (his supervisor or manager) to come along.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Hell my best single ride to date came from picking up an XL from the Emergency room at 330AM.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


I dunno, does a rideshare include a couple of paramedics and a bunch of lifesaving equipment?

What happens when you get stuck in traffic and you have no emergency lights to make people move out of your way?

Do you like having your name on lawsuits? I know I don't.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I love that so many of my threads just go off the rails.
To each is own! 
I personally will NEVER willing put myself in a situation that opens me up to liability. 
I have a house, wife, two kids, two cars, and a shit-ton of bills. No way in hell I'm going to open myself up to a lawsuit over something like this.

I assessed my situation. Business manager said employee was "crushed under 1500lbs of tile and can't walk to the car" which is why she wanted me to drive around back and into the warehouse. I've witnessed crush injuries before, and I've seen what happens when the person goes into shock. 

An ambulance can run red lights, drive on the wrong side, and get people to move.

I can not do any of those. 

Minor issues, sure no problem. I do urgent care runs all the time, this was NOT an urgent care issue, this man needed an EMT's asap.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I love that so many of my threads just go off the rails.
> To each is own!
> I personally will NEVER willing put myself in a situation that opens me up to liability.
> I have a house, wife, two kids, two cars, and a shit-ton of bills. No way in hell I'm going to open myself up to a lawsuit over something like this.
> ...


Calling 911 was the obvious solution. It is why 911 exists. This company have a Yelp page? Maybe you can visit it.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

It was an injury that posed no danger to his life, no bleeding, no shock - he just needed a ride to the hospital. Me, as in if that happened to me, I'd crawl to the hospital before I'd pay $900 for an ambulance. An ambulance may seem, to you, to be official but that's BS. Most ambulance services are for profit and gouge consumers. 

Call me next time. I have been a working man and I'm not afraid of getting my hands dirty.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Painfully obvious that some people haven't ever dealt with a crush injury, and yet believe that they're med students.
Crush injuries are some of the MOST dangerous injuries there are.
They are susceptible to falling into shock.
While no visible blood is sometimes seen, there is often massive internal hemorrhaging that can kill a big man like a small child.
Taking something like this into your car, alone, if something happened (arrest due to massive internal blood loss, shock, etc), what would YOU be able to do to handle it while you're trying to drive, with no training as to how to handle it?
My old boss was an EMT before he opened his performance shop. He taught us some triage (stopping blood loss, sent us to CPR certs, stabilizing shock) to buy time for the pros to get there (we were out in the middle of the boonies, it was at least half an hour to reach us from any dispatch, and over 45 minutes to an hour to a decent hospital). He said, even as a past EMT, that crush victims should be kept as still as possible, and NOT moved until picked up by someone with training.
I'm guessing he would probably know better than some of those saying they would CRAWL to the hospital.
I feel bad for whoever picked this guy up, and pray that it didn't go south during the trip.
Or maybe the boss grew a brain after a while and notified the pros for a bus with a TRAINED EMT.
Though I doubt it.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

My advice to you all is refuse. That's not being mean. You drivers are not emergency vehicles with emergency decals with lights and sirens, nor you do not have the proper medical EMT training or driving to be carrying such a liability risk.

Worst possible and realistic scenario I see is seeing a driver crash, the pax is seriously injured or dies, your rideshare job is finished, you possibly get charged with manslaughter, or the family or the pax sues the crap out of you.

Tell them nicely that you are not an ambulance and call 911 for them is something you could do for the very least.

And don't catch the flu from someone if they have it.


----------



## Warm-n-toasty (Jul 11, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


This is the most ignorant comment of this entire thread, including the one where Steve assures us all that Uber will cover our liability (and for those of us who have filed a claim with Uber, we know this is an expensive assumption to make).

If you want to know what the difference between an Uber and an ambulance is, it's fairly simple; just drive yourself over to the hospital, ask to see the inside of an ambulance and ask the trained people who drive them what they had to do to get their EMT/Paramedic licenses, and what the equipment inside their ambulance helps them do. I'm sure they didn't go to 6 months of full time paramedic school for nothing.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Something similar happened to me about a month ago. I got a call from right around the corner from my house, I pull up and it's an old lady and her grandson. They tell me immediately that she's having a medical emergency and that she doesn't want to go to the hospital in the town where I live, she wants to go to the hospital in the next town over. Obviously, being on the spot and worrying that she was going to die as a result of me being petty I took her. It took us 25 minutes and traffic to get her to the hospital, and then her grandson had to go in to try to get a wheelchair, and then I was expected to be concerned you know personally about how she was. By the time it was all said and done it took me an hour and I made about $2. So no tip either. And when I finished up with them I let them know that it was absolutely uncalled for it for them to use me as a medical service.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


Monitor his pulse, BP, and respiration. Administer pain meds. Secure the neck and back to prevent possible spinal cord injury. Maintain contact with the ER. Etc.
Otherwise, you are correct, ambulances and Ubers are exactly the same. Four wheels. Motor. Identical.



steveK2016 said:


> Exactly. Hell my best single ride to date came from picking up an XL from the Emergency room at 330AM.


Key word in that sentence? "FROM"



Transeau said:


> Business manager said employee was "crushed under 1500lbs of tile and can't walk to the car" which is why she wanted me to drive around back and into the warehouse.


And they called a f-ing Uber. Amazing.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


You're joking....right?

Because rideshare exists to drive healthy person from Point A to Point B.

"Crush Injury" is not part of the equation. Neither is labor, a broken leg, a heart attack, a stroke, or severed limb.

I don't know about the Uber Terms of Service *you* agreed to, but it's definitely not the same as mine.



Andocrates said:


> It was an injury that posed no danger to his life, no bleeding, no shock - he just needed a ride to the hospital. Me, as in if that happened to me, I'd crawl to the hospital before I'd pay $900 for an ambulance. An ambulance may seem, to you, to be official but that's BS. Most ambulance services are for profit and gouge consumers.
> 
> Call me next time. I have been a working man and I'm not afraid of getting my hands dirty.


Are you afraid of a corpse in your back seat? Or a guy going into shock as you sit through the 10th red light of the trip because he's bleeding internally?

I can't believe this is even a thing......you don't freaking call UBER to get to the emergency room ffs.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I guess we should all invest in lights and sirens for our sedans now, since its socially acceptable for our non-trained behinds to transfer people in medical emergencies. Because that's totally legal.
Just like I'm sure that when someone starts to convulse or gasp for air, I'm sure the cops will understand speeding, blowing traffic signs and signals, and driving down bike lanes in a panic (hint: its not even acceptable to them when new dads to be do it; they still get fines/summons/tickets).
And I'm sure they'll just look the other way when it comes to that manslaughter charge that's sure to come your way when someone inevitably dies from head trauma/internal blood loss/shock that you didn't notice (because its not dangerous if you can't see it).
LMFAO


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

CDP said:


> Something similar happened to me about a month ago. I got a call from right around the corner from my house, I pull up and it's an old lady and her grandson. They tell me immediately that she's having a medical emergency and that she doesn't want to go to the hospital in the town where I live, she wants to go to the hospital in the next town over. Obviously, being on the spot and worrying that she was going to die as a result of me being petty I took her. It took us 25 minutes and traffic to get her to the hospital, and then her grandson had to go in to try to get a wheelchair, and then I was expected to be concerned you know personally about how she was. By the time it was all said and done it took me an hour and I made about $2. So no tip either. And when I finished up with them I let them know that it was absolutely uncalled for it for them to use me as a medical service.


Yea, totally different scenario. The OP' example was a workers comp issue, not a medical emergency.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Julescase said:


> You're joking....right?
> 
> Because rideshare exists to drive healthy person from Point A to Point B.
> 
> ...


People are not stupid. If the man needed an ambulance one would have been called. The natural order of life governs such matters. Stupid people don't have successful tile warehouses with employees, The guy needed a taxi and a taxi he got.

Apparently this whole thread is nothing but wealthy white people who can afford hospital emergency rooms. For me a trip to an emergency room would be ruinous. As long as taxis have existed they have been used to go to emergency rooms.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

For a certain surge I’ll be a hearse


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Andocrates said:


> People are not stupid. If the man needed an ambulance one would have been called. The natural order of life governs such matters. Stupid people don't have successful tile warehouses with employees, The guy needed a taxi and a taxi he got.
> 
> Apparently this whole thread is nothing but wealthy white people who can afford hospital emergency rooms. For me a trip to an emergency room would be ruinous. As long as taxis have existed they have been used to go to emergency rooms.


Wow... No, people are not stupid. They're smart... When it comes to cutting their own costs at the expense of others.
Regardless of whether it could be a difference between life or death (which apparently some people can not comprehend), they will ALWAYS choose the cheapest route, because it cuts less into their profit margin.
I'm personally STILL paying an ambulance bill myself. I cut my full thumb lengthwise into the bone with an exacto-bit cutter (even through the nail), and severed an artery down into my wrist because it kept cutting after I'd dropped and tossed it. I lost TOO much blood, went into shock and defib en route. If I hadn't taken the ambulance and had accepted a ride, I would have probably been DOA.

I moved to a new place soon afterward. Somewhere with less machine work and more grunt work. A week later, one of our jacks failed (he decided that an oil change that day didn't warrant the need for lift), and dropped the car on his chest. His chest bone was cracked, his collarbone was broken clean in half, he had TBI. There was no external bleeding. Common sense indicated that internal bleeding was a given. Boss insisted on driving him to the hospital himself. He ended up going into cardiac arrest, and his lungs gave out, and he couldn't get enough oxygen before he even got TO the hospital. They said, after the autopsy, that despite the trauma done to his body, COD was actually SUFFOCATION while en route.
Had they decided to get the siren and light treatment, and not had to sit at every light, and had people trained in CPR and had access to oxygen, he might have had a chance.

That's the difference between a GOOD business owner, and a crappy business owner.
Needless to say, I left THAT place. That day. Quit cold turkey.

Personally, I happily make that payment every month for the hospital ride. I think it has something to do with that self-preservation thing that they taught us all about.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Wow... No, people are not stupid. They're smart... When it comes to cutting their own costs at the expense of others.
> Regardless of whether it could be a difference between life or death (which apparently some people can not comprehend), they will ALWAYS choose the cheapest route, because it cuts less into their profit margin.
> I'm personally STILL paying an ambulance bill myself. I cut my full thumb lengthwise into the bone with an exacto-bit cutter (even through the nail), and severed an artery down into my wrist because it kept cutting after I'd dropped and tossed it. I lost TOO much blood, went into shock and defib en route. If I hadn't taken the ambulance and had accepted a ride, I would have probably been DOA.
> 
> ...


Again, totally different deal - there is blood and tissue damage with your case.

You break your leg: ambulance or Uber?
You tear the ligaments in your ankle: ambulance or UBER?
You fall, hitting your head on a street curb: ambulance or UBER
You pass out at work: ambulance or UBER

"Abuse of ambulance services is high, and there is concern among healthcare professionals that misuse of ambulances places stress on services, which may jeopardize patient care," write researcher Helen M. Kirkby of the University of Birmingham in the U.K. and colleagues in _Emergency Medicine Journal_.

https://www.webmd.com/first-aid/news/20110222/do-you-know-when-not-to-call-911#1



SaintCl89 said:


> For a certain surge I'll be a hearse


"Bring out your dead."


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Andocrates said:


> Again, totally different deal - there is blood and tissue damage with your case.
> 
> You break your leg: ambulance or Uber?
> You tear the ligaments in your ankle: ambulance or UBER?
> ...


Blood in my case.

How about my now deceased coworker and friend who was not outwardly bleeding and STILL managed to NOT make it, because the internal, unseen damage was too serious to sustain through the car ride that my boss insisted that he take. Could you IMAGINE the horror of choking on your own inability to breath while your cheap boss tells you how okay you are sitting at a red light? I can't. I'm sure the poor man probably died in agony, terrified and feeling alone and disrespected. 
He was a CRUSH victim.
That boss got a manslaughter charge. I hope Russ haunts him everyday.

I'm speaking from experience. Which is why I don't understand how anyone could believe that behavior like this is OKAY! Because its not. And I dare say that such thought process has cause a lot more people their lives.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> People are not stupid.


People are idiots.



Andocrates said:


> The natural order of life governs such matters. Stupid people don't have successful tile warehouses with employees,


Stupid people can become President. A warehouse with employees is cake.



Andocrates said:


> The guy needed a taxi and a taxi he got.


The guy needed an ambulance. A taxi is what his idiot bosses (and some idiots here) think he needed.



Andocrates said:


> Apparently this whole thread is nothing but wealthy white people who can afford hospital emergency rooms.


Yes. Because most Uber drivers are wealthy white people.


Andocrates said:


> For me a trip to an emergency room would be ruinous. As long as taxis have existed they have been used to go to emergency rooms.


Open enrollment time is now. Sounds like you need it.
https://www.healthcare.gov/



Andocrates said:


> Yea, totally different scenario. The OP' example was a workers comp issue, not a medical emergency.


They are BOTH medical emergencies. Workers' Comp is a moot point.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Blood in my case.
> 
> How about my now deceased coworker and friend who was not outwardly bleeding and STILL managed to NOT make it, because the internal, unseen damage was too serious to sustain through the car ride that my boss insisted that he take. Could you IMAGINE the horror of choking on your own inability to breath while your cheap boss tells you how okay you are sitting at a red light? I can't. I'm sure the poor man probably died in agony, terrified and feeling alone and disrespected.
> He was a CRUSH victim.
> ...


You are being obtuse. Only his legs were involved.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I take it back... People ARE stupid.

https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/000024.htm

Encourages the use of emergency personnel for transporting crush victims. That's only one place of many (including medical sites) that I've seen that do the same. But hey. I guess only chests and heads can bleed internally, fracture, and be permanently damaged. You DEFINITELY don't need legs. Just... get em loped off... I guess. Jeez.

To further push the point, they enforce special training toward EMS units for specifically dealing with crush victims.

https://www.ems1.com/patient-handli...EMS-providers-must-know-about-crush-syndrome/

I doubt this would be such a very pointed, and detailed training segment if it was advisable to put someone with potentially serious internal injuries into a car. Even leg and arm crush injures are considered serious and toxic and grounds for IMMEDIATE care.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Wow... No, people are not stupid. They're smart... When it comes to cutting their own costs at the expense of others.
> Regardless of whether it could be a difference between life or death (which apparently some people can not comprehend), they will ALWAYS choose the cheapest route, because it cuts less into their profit margin.
> I'm personally STILL paying an ambulance bill myself. I cut my full thumb lengthwise into the bone with an exacto-bit cutter (even through the nail), and severed an artery down into my wrist because it kept cutting after I'd dropped and tossed it. I lost TOO much blood, went into shock and defib en route. If I hadn't taken the ambulance and had accepted a ride, I would have probably been DOA.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your co-worker and what you went through must be extremely painful. Twice that I have had jacks failed on me, one was three years back and luckily I had a backup jack that saved me (the radiator fluid came gushing out when the jack failed) and another was during a police ride along I did for my internship.

Needless to say, I do my oil changes using an air compressor and sucking the oil out from the dipstick location of my hood. I don't ever feel like I should crawl under my car again.

Your story about how a jack gone back will probably haunt me for a long time and to reassess safety when I'm working on my cars.

Was the boss found guilty in a court of law by any chance?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lo


Uber's Guber said:


> _"And the tip is already included in the fare!" _


Lower Rates mean more money !

( Long Haul Him to Hospital)


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I'm sorry about your co-worker and what you went through must be extremely painful. Twice that I have had jacks failed on me, one was three years back and luckily I had a backup jack that saved me (the radiator fluid came gushing out when the jack failed) and another was during a police ride along I did for my internship.
> Needless to say, I do my oil changes using an air compressor and sucking the oil out from the dipstick location of my hood. I don't ever feel like I should crawl under my car again.
> 
> Your story about how a jack gone back will probably haunt me for a long time and to reassess safety when I'm working on my cars.
> Was the boss found guilty in a court of law by any chance?


You, my friend, are one LUCKY person. If anything, I'm glad my story will make some people think about how they approach DIY work. We were in a SHOP and it turned ugly. The threat increases when working alone at home.

He was indeed found guilty. He's still behind bars. Will be for awhile. Got him for manslaughter, gross endangerment (they found out during the investigation that the SUV outweighed the rating on that jack by 1500 pounds, and he refused to supply jackstands or rollbacks), and a few other things. He's still got another 20 years to serve. First parole hearing won't be till the year 2025.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Twice that I have had jacks failed on me, one was three years back and luckily I had a backup jack that saved me (the radiator fluid came gushing out when the jack failed) and another was during a police ride along I did for my internship.


Well your ignorance is showing and is a prime example for this thread. Jacks are not for load bearing.. jack stands are. The fact that you had TWO jacks (ie not the proper tools for the job) and when you use the wrong tools, bad things can happen, shows why an Uber is NOT the proper tool for an emergency.

No, I don't want to hear how you thought everything was fine... it obviously wasn't. The fact that you used two JACKS to keep a vehicle up is the take away... proper tools for the proper job.


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Hmmm..but nobody from the business location could drive this person to the ER? And they call you.
> They send an employee and they lose out on two people's productivity. Makes calling you a bargain and then some


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I guess we should all invest in lights and sirens for our sedans now


Omg yes, I can use them when rushing to catch a $3 flat surge


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> My first month of ubering i had a request, and the rider called, told me they were in a hurry to get to the ER. I asked if they were injured or ill, and they said they were goi g there because a family member was taken in an ambulance. Always ask. You don't want liability exposure for transporting an emergency patient. If anything went south, you can bet Glen Learner will name you in a PI complaint.


I once was heading to a ping and realize it's right where there's a firetruck with lights on and everything. 
I'm thinking this can't be right and figure I shouldn't get any closer, but then the firefighters start waving me to drive in.

Then they bring me this girl that's crying histeracally and help her in my car and tell me to take her to the ER. 
I was thinking "what the hell???"

They actually requested the Uber for this little hottie. 
The man she was with (older man) had a stroke or something but the paramedics didn't let her ride in the ambulance since they obviously weren't related. 
She was more of his "assistant".

It was a very awkward ride since most of it I thought she was the one that needed medical attention. 
Finally she stopped crying enough to explain the situation to me.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I once was heading to a ping and realize it's right where there's a firetruck with lights on and everything.
> I'm thinking this can't be right and figure I shouldn't get any closer, but then the firefighters start waving me to drive in.
> 
> Then they bring me this girl that's crying histeracally and help her in my car and tell me to take her to the ER.
> ...


Ok honest answer: if she wasn't a hottie would you have canceled on her


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok honest answer: if she wasn't a hottie would you have canceled on her


Lol. I saw her crying from the moment I saw her. And with the firefighters and everything it wasn't until I watched her walk into the ER that I really noticed how damn hot she was.

A little more to that story.

She's from Europe. He flew her in to spend a few days with him.
Her purse, phone and everything is at rich guys house.
The thing is she doesn't know where that is. She didn't even know what city she was in. (International escort?)

She was crying histeracally not because of the guy. But because if he was dead, then she was basically going to be homeless with nothing in this country with no way to get home.

So I wasn't watching her walk in to be a creep.
She asked me to wait to make sure we were at the right hospital, since the firefighters actually sent me to Goodyear tires instead of Good Samaritan hospital SMH. (took me 15 minutes to figure out what hospital)
A few minutes later she came out and told me I could go (i enjoyed watching her walk out also, then back in)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless there's active bleeding, not much an ambulance can do besides charge $800 for the ride. If it were you and you were just hurt enough where you can't drive yourself but not hurt enough that you need immediate medical attention, would you want to be forced to pay $800?
> 
> If the guy ain't bleeding and wasn't looking like he was going to pass out, or puke, in my car, I would have taken him. Sometimes the golden rule applies.


Oh Steve! Please tell us you were joking.

A rescue unit would:

First ensure that his airway was clear and he was breathing adequately
They would evaluate him for a possible Trauma Alert if appropriate. 
They would backboard the injured person so that they didn't KILL him or PARALYZE him for life. 
They would carefully put him on the stretcher and put him in the ambulance. 
They would establish IV access, so that if he started going into shock they could give him fluids to keep him from crashing. 
If needed, they would give him pain meds IV, which contribute greatly to better outcomes on discharge. 
They would take vital signs which might disclose unseen injuries. MOST of the _worst_ injuries in trauma cases are NOT visible, even to trained paramedics. It's the unseen stuff that kills people. 
They would put him on a heart monitor to see how his heart is doing and to alert them to cardiac issues. 
They would transport him to an appropriate hospital -- which very well might not be the closest. 
They would contact the hospital en route to the hospital to alert them to the incoming patient, and give the hospital information about the injuries, and vital signs. 
They would have monitored him constantly from their arrival until they transferred him to the staff at the hospital. 
In Miami, they would then download ALL of the data from their exams, and all of their treatments (including meds, dosage, route, response, etc) directly into the hospital's computer system where it would become part of the patient's permanent record.
And then, they'd go back to the firehouse and cook an amazing dinner.

Nobody with any kind of serious illness or injury has any business in an Uber -- no matter how many "Doors are always opening!"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Nobody with any kind of serious illness or injury has any business in an Uber -- no matter how many "Doors are always opening!"


But in many cases the Uber can have you at the hospital before the ambulance even arrives. 
That's worth something right there


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I have paid for being a good Samaritan, both legs broken and I almost lost them. to say a $10 ride verses $800 is wrong. it is much more than $800 either way. My car is my income right now and puts food on the table. The cost is not $10.. it could be for the rider but it could cost me thousands. To get new seats, new carpet... how about sanitizing the car... from bio-waste. That is frigging expensive and the odor is probably overwhelming. So, 800 for the rider... or a few thousand for me?... so I can help out and do the rider a solid. This does not even go into issues getting even worse in the car. 

Lets be real here. NOT A GOOD IDEA. Not going to risk my lively hood or relationships or other collateral damage. 
I would gladly stay with the person until an ambulance arrives. 

Also, I believe some people call uber because they know the car is going to get dirty. 

Last time I broke my leg... I called my girlfriend and had her pick me up. I pulled myself up into her car. (no blood... but no Uber either.)

I do carry a tarp, but still... be smart.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> But in many cases the Uber can have you at the hospital before the ambulance even arrives.
> That's worth something right there


Not if they paralyze you, or a dozen other bad things.

Uber might get to bank robberies quicker than the police too, but who you gonna call?

Let the pros do what they do.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. I saw her crying from the moment I saw her. And with the firefighters and everything it wasn't until I watched her walk into the ER that I really noticed how damn hot she was.
> 
> A little more to that story.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you didn't offer her a job


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't believe you didn't offer her a job


I can't afford her



JimKE said:


> Let the pros do what they do.


Easy to say.
Most of the time hospital address will already be in.
Pax gets in.
You don't find out what's going on until the ride had begun.
It's really easier to just do our job and complete the ride then to pull over and have a sick person get out.
No different than transporting minors.

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I can't afford her
> 
> Easy to say.
> Most of the time hospital address will already be in.
> ...


Hey man I've taken my share of sick pax but emergency pax are a different ball o wax!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Hey man I've taken my share of sick pax but emergency pax are a different ball o wax!!


Obviously not gushing blood. 
But how would you know?

I mean in this case they told him. 
Most cases they'll just get in.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> You, my friend, are one LUCKY person. If anything, I'm glad my story will make some people think about how they approach DIY work. We were in a SHOP and it turned ugly. The threat increases when working alone at home.
> 
> He was indeed found guilty. He's still behind bars. Will be for awhile. Got him for manslaughter, gross endangerment (they found out during the investigation that the SUV outweighed the rating on that jack by 1500 pounds, and he refused to supply jackstands or rollbacks), and a few other things. He's still got another 20 years to serve. First parole hearing won't be till the year 2025.


20 year sentence? That's insane, showing the consequences of irresponsibility and lack of any care. I'm sure his loved ones or family members sued.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> 20 year sentence? That's insane, showing the consequences of irresponsibility and lack of any care. I'm sure his loved ones or family members sued.


Actually 25 years. Him, the LLC he had started, both were sued from the family. They made a bundle, I still talk to them. But it can't replace what they lost. 
Like I said, this is the difference between taking a taxi or uber to a hospital in an emergency, to taking an ambulance. This is being a bad operator as opposed to being a responsible owner. I don't blame them, and I hope he loses big time in his parole hearing!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Well there is this...

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/...he-urgency-of-saving-money-on-ambulances.html

THE NEW HEALTH CARE
*Uber, Lyft and the Urgency of Saving Money on Ambulances*


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Easy to say.
> Most of the time hospital address will already be in.
> Pax gets in.
> You don't find out what's going on until the ride had begun.
> It's really easier to just do our job and complete the ride then to pull over and have a sick person get out.


True, but easier is not always smarter.

Liability is a big issue with transporting (or even helping) a sick or injured person. If you are driving them, you're being paid and that usually eliminates any Good Samaritan Law protection you might think you have (if your state has such a law).

HotUberMess' comment above about emergent pax is correct, but the problem is they don't always present as being in trouble, and few drivers have the training to determine whether they can be driven safely.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From a former paramedics point of view, most of the calls are non life threatening, or critical, its not like the show Chicago Uber

Bigger issue is all hospitals are not equal, and some hospitals, are not hospitals but long term care units. SOme hospitals don't have a trama unit, some don't staff hand surgeons for example 24 hours, and you may need to get stabilized and get transported to another hospital, which the patient will pay for

There used to be a place called Fort Lauderdale Hospital on Las Olas before they moved, it was actually a rehab for addicts, and a psych facility


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> From a former paramedics point of view, most of the calls are non life threatening, or critical, its not like the show Chicago Uber


Right, but there is a very wide range of "emergent." There are lots of patients who really *need* to be transported to an ED who are not life-threatened. Even very sick patients may not be in a _life-threatening_ situation -- including both stroke alert and trauma alert patients. There are also many who need to go, are not currently in a life-threatening emergency...but may be ten minutes from now.

And others look fine, but really are in bad shape. On one of my rescue rides, we picked up a woman from an urgent care who was laughing and joking with us as we watched her MI on the monitor. An untrained person would have thought she was fine, but she could have coded at any moment. (We had the epi and atropine already out of the box on the counter!) Fortunately she did fine.


> Bigger issue is all hospitals are not equal, and some hospitals, are not hospitals but long term care units. SOme hospitals don't have a trama unit, some don't staff hand surgeons for example 24 hours, and you may need to get stabilized and get transported to another hospital, which the patient will pay for
> 
> There used to be a place called Fort Lauderdale Hospital on Las Olas before they moved, it was actually a rehab for addicts, and a psych facility


Right, most untrained people think a hospital is a hospital is a hospital. They also think rescue units transport to the closest hospital, but that's also false -- they transport to the closest _appropriate_ hospital, depending on what the patient needs. I've been on a number of transports where we went by several hospitals to get to where the patient needed to be.

And then, there are the hospitals which are all of the above! For example, Jackson South in SW Miami Dade. Jackson South is a Level II trauma center, they have a very large maternity department (an entire separate building), a regular ED, and they are also *the* crisis psych hospital for all of south Miami-Dade County! You get a ride going to Jackson South, it could be anything!


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Well there is this...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/...he-urgency-of-saving-money-on-ambulances.html
> 
> ...


my mom was right, i AM special.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Well there is this...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/...he-urgency-of-saving-money-on-ambulances.html
> 
> ...


Just perusing the article it _appears _that they are not advocating ridershare in emergency settings but rather replace those non-emergency ambulances you might occasionally see with Ubers and Lyfts if there's no medical treatment required, just transportation.

At least I think that's what it's saying... I hope...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Then there are these...

https://www.webmd.com/health-insurance/news/20170515/uber-lyft-er-trips#1

_"So instead of waking anybody up, and waking up our 18-month-olds, having all of us go to the hospital, I just said to my husband, I'll Uber to the hospital," says Marshall. "At that point, I didn't know I was in labor, I just told my driver that I was heading to the hospital to get checked out because I was having strange pains."_
_
"When I got there, to my (then) dismay, I see him literally dragging himself towards my car, hand on his chest, stating he was having chest pains and was getting dizzy," the driver wrote. "I offered to call 911, as the hospital he wanted to go to was over 15 minutes away but he insisted for me to take him. Fortunately, I was able to get him to the hospital and he was admitted, but it made me wonder why someone in that situation would prefer an Uber over an ambulance -- the only rationale I can come up with is money."
_
*For a trip to the ER, some are opting for Uber over an ambulance*

https://www.statnews.com/2017/04/05/uber-lyft-emergency-room-ride/

_Millions of Americans take an ambulance trip every year; others get rides from willing friends or, tempting fate, drive themselves.

But in recent years a new trend has arisen: Instead of an ambulance, some sick people are hailing an emergency Uber.

Though firm numbers are hard to come by, drivers for Uber and Lyft say it happens with some regularity. In an online chatroom for Uber drivers, dozens of posters share experiences with passengers who hail a ride with bloody cuts, asthma, anaphylaxis, or broken bones._


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Then there are these...
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/health-insurance/news/20170515/uber-lyft-er-trips#1
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie.
If I needed to get myself to the ER and couldn't drive, I would probably call an Uber. Maybe Lyft if I really wasn't thinking straight.

But I aint calling an ambulance unless I can't get myself into an Uber.

And it's not really about the money. I have pretty good insurance that would cover most of it.
I just don't need to talk to a paramedic and then have to repeat myself at the hospital.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie.
> If I needed to get myself to the ER and couldn't drive, I would probably call an Uber. Maybe Lyft if I really wasn't thinking straight.
> 
> But I aint calling an ambulance unless I can't get myself into an Uber.
> ...


If I'm sick/injured enough for the ER, I'm taking an ambulance. Period. 
I don't want my tombstone to say "He didn't want to repeat himself after talking to a paramedic."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> If I'm sick/injured enough for the ER, I'm taking an ambulance. Period.
> I don't want my tombstone to say "He didn't want to repeat himself after talking to a paramedic."


I once went to the ER because one of my testicles was the size of an orange.

I drove myself but again, I'd rather talk to my Uber driver about my situation than 2 paramedics.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I once went to the ER because one of my testicles was the size of an orange.
> 
> I drove myself but again, I'd rather talk to my Uber driver about my situation than 2 paramedics.


"Here lies ______. He would rather have talked to his Uber driver than medical professionals."


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie.
> If I needed to get myself to the ER and couldn't drive, I would probably call an Uber. Maybe Lyft if I really wasn't thinking straight.
> 
> But I aint calling an ambulance unless I can't get myself into an Uber.
> ...


The ambulance won't stop at the drive thru.

With the Uber you *might* get a chance to grab a burger or taco before going to the ER.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> The ambulance won't stop at the drive thru.
> 
> With the Uber you *might* get a chance to grab a burger or taco before going to the ER.


I'll also make sure to tell him that I'll give him 5 stars if he doesn't pick up other pool pax.


----------



## Braxton Beckette (Nov 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll also make sure to tell him that I'll give him 5 stars if he doesn't pick up other pool pax.


Express Pool all the way to the ER. Glad they don't have that in Salt Lake City yet.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Braxton Beckette said:


> Express Pool all the way to the ER. Glad they don't have that in Salt Lake City yet.


And then you call the driver and tell them you can't be expected to WALK to your pickup in the middle of a stroke, so please come pick me up at my door and take me to the hospital.

Probably 90% of the drivers would do just that, and hit offline so they didn't have to inconvenience you with another pickup!

_(...and then come on UP and whine that you didn't tip them!)_


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I wouldn't want to pick up someone who was bleeding everywhere, because it would stain my interior, and to be honest, UBER had better cover the liability if something happens while driving someone to the ER. However, I've had to go to the hospital at least one time with a broken foot, and lucky me, everyone I know was too busy, work included to drive me to the ER, but I was able to take an UBER. I had major issues driving my car as far as I did to get it home seeing as how its a 5 speed and I broke my left foot, but I knew that if I got it to the hospital nobody would be able to get it back home. ( because nobody knows how to drive a stick anymore, even in my house I'm the only one.)

Anyhow I was very thankful that the UBER driver came into my parking structure so I didn't have to hobble to the curb after driving 7 miles home (shift, click Insane PAIN every shift!!!!!!) So besides the fact that nobody at work was willing to help me, and anyone in my family ( go figure) I was able to get seen and get it taken care of at the hospital without having to pay at least $300 for an ambulance ride from work to the hospital, or from home to the hospital wich is closer by about 3 miles. But Some injuries like a crush injury, or someone who can't move etc etc yes the company needs to call an ambulance, and file a claim for a hurt employee. However some things are no big deal, and don't require an ambulance, but in your case you were 100% right.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Forget ambulance, Cableguynone. I have vowed to never go to the ER again.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> ...and to be honest, UBER had better cover the liability if something happens while driving someone to the ER.


Uber has absolutely zero liability in that situation. Their _insurance company_ will cover liability associated with a traffic crash, but not if anything happens to your rider by any other cause.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had several pax that were bleeding profusely (dripping wasn't here or there, it was STEADY, potentially approaching the life threatening level if not handled in the very near future). I said no way, they should dial 911, cancel, collect. Some looked like they had just lost a fight, one guy looked like he'd had an argument with some free weights, and the free weights won. Snaggle teeth all busted out, spraying blood with his newly fattened lips and lisp. Nope. Not my problem. Dial 911.

Blood is a hazardous material these days. No bleeders get to ride. I did get a quote on the clean up once from a friend that does this sort of thing, before I knew better than to reject bleeders. $3,500 to remediate blood spills or splatter from a car interior (think of a gun shot wound). That does not include any material replacement, like headliners, carpet, upholstery, seat belts, or seat cushions. Just the clean up. Insurance will cover it, if your car is valuable enough.

One guy had some road rash (wound looked appropriately dressed). He apologized for the smell as he got in. I said "What smell?" Then I got a whiff. Yikes. Nasty. He had a infection and really should be going to the hospital, but no, I was taking him to and from work! Food prep worker, no less. I'm no expert here, but I'm guessing it wasn't legal for him to be working around food with that wound.

Pax who have sprained an ankle or have a simple fracture, who need a ride to the walk-in clinics that dot the Dallas landscape, who aren't bleeding, who have friends riding with them? I've hauled several of those loads. Usually, it's college age kids that were injured playing intramural sports, or something similar.

If pax are not ambulatory, and have nobody riding with them to help them get back out of the car, will be quizzed. Is someone going to be at your destination to assist you? If not, sorry, cancel, collect. I get these at local hospitals. So far, I've not been screwed over, because I politely quiz them. I've rejected some that had medical equipment that would not fit on my back seat (oxygen generator, and some other weird machine, maybe a chemo pump? I don't know....). I told them to order an UberXL.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> Blood is a hazardous material these days.


*ALL* body fluids are biohazard risks. The key phrase is, *"If it's wet, it's yucky."

*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

gaijinpen said:


> If I'm sick/injured enough for the ER, I'm taking an ambulance. Period.
> I don't want my tombstone to say "He didn't want to repeat himself after talking to a paramedic."


The problem is most people go the the er for basic routine stuff that could be taken care of at a doctor's office or urgent care cause it's cheaper, and there is always a chance they tell you that you need to go to the hospital anyway.

At least in my area they are building a bunch of free standing emergency rooms all over which has everything the hospital has accept rooms and surgery rooms

Not sure the exact number but maybe up to 75% of patients get treated and discharged the same day in my area


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't really have to worry about ambulances running out in the 21st century. Always dozens of them city wide on 24/7 standby. A lot of the paramedics would be grateful to stretch their legs and actually do something instead of been stuck on their phones on standby drinking coffee all/night.

Reason why ambulances cost so much is exactly the reason for them been standby and sitting idle. It the wage they have to pay for the paramedics and driver which is usually covered with them going out 1 time.

Not using the ambulances would actually cut resources and the hospitals would have less of them on standby because now it costing them $$ that they are not getting back and it just a drain of resources. The prices of ambulances are only going to increase more and more as they sit on standby because they need more $$ so if they only get 1 trip every couple of days then that the new rate.

It not advisable to be carrying anyone that is injured to the emergency room unless it someone going to the emergency room to see their family. The exposure for liability if that person loses a foot, hand or quite possibly dies is massive.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> The problem is most people go the the er for basic routine stuff that could be taken care of at a doctor's office or urgent care cause it's cheaper, and there is always a chance they tell you that you need to go to the hospital anyway.
> 
> At least in my area they are building a bunch of free standing emergency rooms all over which has everything the hospital has accept rooms and surgery rooms
> 
> Not sure the exact number but maybe up to 75% of patients get treated and discharged the same day in my area


True, of course, but that's a problem for the hospitals and insurance companies -- not drivers.

IMHO, the main question for drivers is this:

Do I have the ability to figure out whether I can transport this person to the hospital without endangering them, or putting myself in a big liability trap? 
You certainly have those skills, I have those skills, and I can tell from some of the other posts that we are not alone. However, MOST drivers are not medically trained, and have little chance to make the right call.

If a driver can't figure that question out, my suggestion is not to take the risk.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


Ambulances are a lot more expensive than Uber you know.

This is Uber's new frontier, if you stayed with the program. There is a previous thread about Uber partners carrying Narcan to deal with opioid and opiate overdoses.

BTW, I drove people to the ER in a cab a few times. My only puker during my 5 years accompanied his old lady who brought a bucket for him as I drove the man from Brookline to Mercy Hospital after a bad reaction to chemo.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Ambulances are a lot more expensive than Uber you know.


Not MY problem. That is the sick person's problem, and I'm not making it my problem.



> This is Uber's new frontier, if you stayed with the program.


Naw. Becoming the booking resource for ALL transportation (bus, taxi, rideshare, bicycle, scooter, etc) is Uber's new frontier. Dara wants to apply the Expedia model to local transportation.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They say if this happens to cancel immediately and call 911 yourself. They say may also be held liable. So no way is that worth it. Yeah people are dumb but so is the charge for an ambulance ride.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah people are dumb but so is the charge for an ambulance ride.


Ambulances need to start giving an upfront price if they're going to compete with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## AntzyAnt (Sep 16, 2018)

Should carry a waiver form, and have pax release driver and owner of vehicle from any possible claim, and have pax sign...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> They say if this happens to cancel immediately and call 911 yourself. They say may also be held liable. So no way is that worth it. Yeah people are dumb but so is the charge for an ambulance ride.


You can only be held liable for what you DO. If you drive a sick/injured person, you open yourself up for liability for anything that happens to them...or that they CLAIM happened to them. If you try to give them first aid, that's on you.

If you call 911, you have no exposure. If they go in the ambulance, that's on them and the ambulance crew. If they refuse treatment/transport (as they have every right to do), that has nothing to do with you.



AntzyAnt said:


> Should carry a waiver form, and have pax release driver and owner of vehicle from any possible claim, and have pax sign...


That's a completely worthless piece of paper if they sue you. In order for a waiver to be valid, you have to advise them of the risks -- and if you're not a medical professional, you have no idea what their risks are.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


You should have called the police or ambulance , poor guy is hurt and surrounded by cheap basterds that only care about $$$$. Would not be surprised if they finished him off and wiped hands clean


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

So a little turn of events. I was contacted this morning by an attorney representing the employee. They would like to ask me questions on record regarding this. The woman wouldn't say anything else, other than they hope that my version of the story helps his case against the employer. 
I'll be meeting the lawyer next Wednesday.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless there's active bleeding, not much an ambulance can do besides charge $800 for the ride. If it were you and you were just hurt enough where you can't drive yourself but not hurt enough that you need immediate medical attention, would you want to be forced to pay $800?
> 
> If the guy ain't bleeding and wasn't looking like he was going to pass out, or puke, in my car, I would have taken him. Sometimes the golden rule applies.


And later he can sue you for dislocating his shoulder while helping him.
Never touch the passenger.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

Transeau said:


> So a little turn of events. I was contacted this morning by an attorney representing the employee. They would like to ask me questions on record regarding this. The woman wouldn't say anything else, other than they hope that my version of the story helps his case against the employer.
> I'll be meeting the lawyer next Wednesday.


What's in it for you to answer their questions and give up your time?

At least have them call you an Uber


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Transeau said:


> I'll be meeting the lawyer next Wednesday.


At least get a meal out of it. Agree to meet the lawyer if they pick up the tab for your 3 martini lunch.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> At least get a meal out of it. Agree to meet the lawyer if they pick up the tab for your 3 martini lunch.


You could also have the martinis substituted by a fine aged bourbon or scotch! And definitely a paid UberBlack ride out to the finest dining institute your way. Aim big!
Chances are they probably feel they'll lose the case without your statement. Milk it man. Milk it for EVERYTHING!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Well soon enough we will have a system of musk tubes running everywhere. So we will just slip people into vacuum tubes and send them to the hospital that way. No more cars needed unless it's a Tesla.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

That "weird looking bunion" could kill one's apetite for lunch. I also read it as " aunties chest hair hurts" to add to the complications.



p38fln said:


> So I think Uber actually had good intentions here. A lot of people will call for an ambulance even when they don't need one in order to get a ride to the hospital for routine visits or very minor injuries or things like headaches because they don't have a car. They're generally so poor that they can't pay the ambulance bill anyway, so it's not like it's going to cost them anything. This removes an ambulance from service so that it can act like a taxi, and while it's taking Aunt Sue to the hospital because she has a "weird looking bunion and also my chest hurts" (Everyone knows by now that if you say your chest hurts you get an ambulance no matter what) checked out, it can't pick up the guy who just got his leg broken in three places in the car crash on the interstate.
> 
> That being said, if you see someone clearly in need of EMS, don't put them in your car. Please don't just drive off. Call 911 and tell them where you are and what the problem is. You may save someone's life or limbs, because all the idiots standing around are going to do is call another Uber. Or maybe an Uber XL so they can lay down in the back.
> 
> People don't think clearly in emergencies, especially when it involves someone they know.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Well soon enough we will have a system of musk tubes running everywhere. So we will just slip people into vacuum tubes and send them to the hospital that way. No more cars needed unless it's a Tesla.


If you've ever read futuristic literature from the late 19th Century, before the autos and airplanes arose, many of the writers thought that pneumatic tubes was the way we'd be traveling in the 21st Century.

Maybe they'll be right in the longer term?


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

There's a reason why ambulances have immobilizers, C-braces and collapsible stretchers. There are many field injuries that can be made far worse by transporting a patient sitting down and without a pre-boarding evaluation. No paramedic on earth simply throws a patient into the back of the rig without exam. Fractured bones can mobilize en-route and cut across arteries, or worse, throw an embolus, stroking out the patient or giving them a PE (respiratory failure.)
Moving an thoracic spine (chest) injury or cervical spine (neck) injury and you are rolling the dice that your "patient" is going to arrive at the ER paralyzed permanently.

While there are some non-emergent condition I would not have a problem transporting, if your "patient" deteriorates en-route (short of breath, decreasing consciousness, increased bleeding, chest pain, confusion/combative, vomiting blood in any amount or seizure-like activity) then for the love of God, save yourself a lawsuit and possibly a death on your hands, pull over and immediately call 911. Don't wait until the next exit or light, just pull over where safe right away, hazards on, and dial.

If you are even *questioning* whether your rider needs EMS or not (example: rider says they are having "abdominal pain like this before" but they are pointing to their lower chest, and are breathing heavy), pull over and call 911. When in doubt, 911, always.

If your rider fights with you to NOT call 911, inform them that EMS can't force you to go to the hospital, they usually charge little (often from $0-$150 at best) for a field exam. You are typically only billed IF they transport you to the ER.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Transeau said:


> So a little turn of events. I was contacted this morning by an attorney representing the employee. They would like to ask me questions on record regarding this. The woman wouldn't say anything else, other than they hope that my version of the story helps his case against the employer.
> I'll be meeting the lawyer next Wednesday.


Gooooood man nail those basterds , man suffering from 1500lbs of tile you call lyft dirty dogs get em

Umm um oh by the way your time is worth a little $$$


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless there's active bleeding, not much an ambulance can do besides charge $800 for the ride. If it were you and you were just hurt enough where you can't drive yourself but not hurt enough that you need immediate medical attention, would you want to be forced to pay $800?
> 
> If the guy ain't bleeding and wasn't looking like he was going to pass out, or puke, in my car, I would have taken him. Sometimes the golden rule applies.


I think it's a tad bit more complicated than that, Steve.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cape67 said:


> If your rider fights with you to NOT call 911, inform them that EMS can't force you to go to the hospital, they usually charge little (often from $0-$150 at best) for a field exam. You are typically only billed IF they transport you to the ER.


It's also helpful to know what the TRUTH is about EMS charges. In some places, there is a charge which is often steep. But in other places there may be zero charge.

The difference is in how political leaders look at EMS services. If they look at EMS as a revenue stream (usually for some politician's family member), patients get charged, and the money that would have gone to EMS gets wasted on free stuff for their political supporters.

If they look at EMS as a basic service local government should provide, like police and schools, there is no charge.

Here in Miami, our Miami-Dade Fire Rescue does not charge anything for responding. If they transport the patient, a charge is added to the hospital bill which is submitted to insurance -- and *Fire Rescue accepts whatever the insurance pays (typically $100). *

The patient is not billed one penny for anything concerning their rescue ride, whether or not they have insurance. And the same practice holds true for Miami-Dade Air Rescue, which costs several thousand dollars an hour to operate -- zero out of pocket for the patient.

Rescue does not want people hesitating to call them because they're worried about having to pay.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> I had a pickup at a rubber hose factory once. The "pax" was a severed finger packed in ice in a styro foam container. An employee drove the victim to the hospital but forgot the finger. I wouldn't have taken the employee but had no problem with the finger. No objections from it when I stopped for gas ,coffee,and a quick phone call along the way.


My pax give me the finger quite often. Seriously tho, yikes!!


----------



## weykool (Jan 13, 2017)

drunkinUber said:


> What's in it for you to answer their questions and give up your time?
> 
> At least have them call you an Uber


I think Uber will give him a deposition badge.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Hopefully you cancelled and collected by this point.
> 
> I have a simple rule for this....if you cant walk to my car, you dont get in my car. Mind you, if someone is walking and bleeding everywhere, also falls under See Ya and Watch My Taillights too.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I don't do this crap in the snow. Too cold today to go out.



Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


i'll click that i'm there to pick up a block away to see what I'm getting myself into before I roll up. Good thing I do now that I'm reading this. EESH!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax in the car is going to the ER of a hospital today at 10AM.

I ask "is this a medical emergency" ?

He replies, no, I'm a resident working there. Told him OK and that I was going to make him get out and call 911 if it was, or I would do it for him.

Liability, lack of medical training, I'm not an ambulance, and all that. He was cool with that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Hmmm..but nobody from the business location could drive this person to the ER? And they call you.
> 
> Face palm.


Would be under Workmen's comp., too.

On a positive note I got $80 for a couple smears of blood (a few Lysol wipes worth) from a drunk with a busted lip. Expected $20. I have $70 leatherette seat covers that are 4 years old so I was happy. I wouldn't take someone I thought would get blood everywhere, though. I DEFINITELY don't want a woman in labor in my car. I do have a tarp. I might be willing to let her sit on that.

If ANYTHING gets in your car, turn in a report. I actually got an American human being phone call over the blood.



Andocrates said:


> That scenario is EXACTLY why rideshare exists and why it works. What do you imagine a $1000 ambulance can do that a $15 rideshare cant?


Is this a serious question?

Gee, why even have ambulances?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> I dunno, does a rideshare include a couple of paramedics and a bunch of lifesaving equipment?
> 
> What happens when you get stuck in traffic and you have no emergency lights to make people move out of your way?
> 
> seriously?? Do you carry lasix, subligual nitro (nitrostat) or nitro patches, you have OB kits in your car for birthing? do you carry 100% O2 on-board along with telemetry? A hear radio that's gets you in touch with an ER doctor on the spot? then you are NOT EQUIPPED to transport anyone above a splinter in the finger.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Transeau said:


> So a little turn of events. I was contacted this morning by an attorney representing the employee. They would like to ask me questions on record regarding this. The woman wouldn't say anything else, other than they hope that my version of the story helps his case against the employer.
> I'll be meeting the lawyer next Wednesday.


Oh my god.. that employer is dead meat


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

I had to go to the ER recently. I took a bus there from the urgent care place. The one I went to turned out to be a stand alone facility so if I ended up needing to be admitted I would’ve had to be transferred to a different facility. I told them if that were the case I would take an uber not an ambulance there. Luckily I didn’t need to be admitted. lol.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Transeau said:


> Seriously? Roll up to a pickup at some tile company, after a few minutes of waiting, a woman walks out and wants me to drive through the gate, around the warehouse and INTO the building so I can pick up a guy with a CRUSH INJURY and take him to the ER.
> 
> Um.. NO! Call a flipping ambulance you moron!
> 
> OMG how stupid and cheap are people!? I hope the employee sues them.


And why wouldn't another coworker take them, I'm glad you said no, don't put yourself at extra risk.



merryon2nd said:


> You got lucky man. Birthing fluids are next to impossible to get out of your seats.
> Sometimes you don't know. Sometimes some pregnancies don't show as much. Sometimes they're REALLY good at hiding ailments. But when I CAN see them, I'm definitely not taking it into my car.
> I've been asked to take a menagerie of cases (broken bones, profuse bleeding, lethargic head cases, unconscious) and I refuse them all, call 911 for them, but I'm NOT paid enough to take on the risk of a case going 180 in my car. While I know how to do some stuff (stop bleeding, CPR cert, opening airways), I'm not equipped, and neither is my vehicle, to take on that kind of job. There's a reason EMTs are paid much better money than we are, and ambulances exists.
> They're TRAINED for this crap. We aren't.


imagine a person dies in your car, you can't just take them to the ER and have them take the person inside and drive away. Now you are involved in a death.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> And why wouldn't another coworker take them, I'm glad you said no, don't put yourself at extra risk.
> 
> imagine a person dies in your car, you can't just take them to the ER and have them take the person inside and drive away. Now you are involved in a death.


If they die in my car I'd be more concerned over the tip they promised me for speeding to the ER


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

CDP said:


> Something similar happened to me about a month ago. I got a call from right around the corner from my house, I pull up and it's an old lady and her grandson. They tell me immediately that she's having a medical emergency and that she doesn't want to go to the hospital in the town where I live, she wants to go to the hospital in the next town over. Obviously, being on the spot and worrying that she was going to die as a result of me being petty I took her. It took us 25 minutes and traffic to get her to the hospital, and then her grandson had to go in to try to get a wheelchair, and then I was expected to be concerned you know personally about how she was. By the time it was all said and done it took me an hour and I made about $2. So no tip either. And when I finished up with them I let them know that it was absolutely uncalled for it for them to use me as a medical service.


LOL how did you only make $2 on that ride?



Cableguynoe said:


> I can't afford her


Not even for an hour?



Transeau said:


> So a little turn of events. I was contacted this morning by an attorney representing the employee. They would like to ask me questions on record regarding this. The woman wouldn't say anything else, other than they hope that my version of the story helps his case against the employer.
> I'll be meeting the lawyer next Wednesday.


I would not comply with this in fear that they would turn it around on me and try to sue me. What's in it for me to help the case at this point?

I've driven myself to the ER three times in my life. Once I had walking pneumonia. That's pneumonia for people who are not wimps. Another time I slipped and broke my arm. I thought it was broken because it was bent, I remember it was winter too because of how I had to put my coat on, but it was a hairline fracture that healed itself with just a sling. The third time, I have back problems and at one point it got so bad I could barely move. I saved all my strength to take a shower and then went, took me 10 minuted to get into the car and 10 minutes to get out of the car at the ER a worker saw me and brought over a wheelchair, I had to walk with a cane for the next 8 weeks it was a herniated disk.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I once long hauled a severely mentally handicapped pax....I was happy about it and now i'm going to hell


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I once long hauled a severely mentally handicapped pax....I was happy about it and now i'm going to hell


It's all good. 
You were already going to hell.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's all good.
> You were already going to hell.


I forgot I drove for uber for a moment


----------

